# [souris] récupérer le code de jumelage BT



## Joelaloose (25 Février 2005)

Bonsoir à tous, je veux revendre ma souris BlueTooth, mais impossible de remetre la main sur le code permettant de la connecter à mon powerbook est-il possible de retrouver ce code sur le portable, ou de n'importe quelle autre façon d'ailleur 

Merci d'avance


----------



## pixelemon (25 Février 2005)

mais de quel code de jumelage diantre parles-tu jeune éphèbe ?


----------



## Joelaloose (25 Février 2005)

il me semble si ma mémoire ne me joue pas de tours que lorsque l'on connecte un périphérique bluetooth à un ordinateur, celui-ci demande un code...définis dans le sus-nomé périphérique


----------



## pixelemon (25 Février 2005)

quel est le modèle de souris concerné ?
dongle bluetooth ou integré ?

j'utilise une souris apple bluetooth et je n'ai aucun souvenir de code de jumelage... avec mon nokia oui mais la souris et le clavier là je ne vois pas... 

?? perplexe le garçon...


----------



## Joelaloose (25 Février 2005)

il sagit du gallet blanc  et le bluetooth est intégré au mac, mon collègue a essayé et la il me demande le code pour connecter (ce qui me laisse aussi perplexe que toi au passage  )


----------



## pixelemon (25 Février 2005)

systeme pref/bluetooth/appareils/(la ya un code et une adresse mais je doute que ce soitt le bon)/
ensuite supprimer le jumelage pour que la souris soit "clean" 

et pis là ton ami peut attaquer le jumelage de la souris vierge avec son mac

(mais je peux me tromper aussi )


----------



## Joelaloose (25 Février 2005)

oki merci, je vais essayer, mais je ne vois pas en quoi un jumelage non supprimer peut poser problème (puisqu'on peu le supprimer sans que la souris soit connectée....)
Enfin bon qui ne tente rien n'as rien .


----------



## pixelemon (25 Février 2005)

on progresse c'est ce qui compte ...

je suis en train de tester sur un autre pb mais le jumelage s'est fait tout seul sans demander de code... j'ai simplement fait depuis le menu bluetooth de la barre de menu : rechercher un appareil et j'ai suivi les steps de l'assistant bluettoth 

à suivre je ne lâche pas l'affaire


----------



## Joelaloose (25 Février 2005)

pour supprimer le jumelage "proprement" je suppose que la souris doit être connectée au pb....


----------



## pixelemon (25 Février 2005)

ui D)


----------



## brome (25 Février 2005)

Hello,

je possède une souris Macally BT, et lorsque je l'ai jumelée à mon powerbook, j'ai effectivement dû rentrer un code de jumelage.

Mais voilà, le code de jumelage, je l'ai oublié ! 

Enfin bon, c'était un truc ultra-simplissîme, du style "0000" ou "1234" donc quand je re-jumelerai ma souris avec un autre ordi, je ne mettrai porbablement pas plus d'une minute à le retrouver.

Je possède aussi une oreille BT, et son code de jumelage est également hyper simple ("0000" ou "1234"). Il semblerait donc que les codes de jumelage par défaut que l'on ne peut modifier soient tous ou presque dans ce goût là.


----------

